
Canada becomes second country to legalise recreational marijuana - plessthanpt05
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-45806255
======
Arnt
Meanwhile, [http://curacaochronicle.com/region/jamaica-just-planted-
its-...](http://curacaochronicle.com/region/jamaica-just-planted-its-first-
legal-marijuana-plant/)

~~~
craftyguy
Tho title does say it is the second country..

